

Chrome Gains, Firefox Holds, IE keeps dropping - AHarbs
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/10/chrome-gaining-market-share-firefox-holding-steady/64047/

======
dbingham
I don't know if I agree with his assertion that Firefox users are jumping to
Chrome and IE users are jumping to to Firefox. Google does some pretty
aggressive advertising for Chrome. I think the average IE user is more likely
to discover Chrome by using Google than to be convinced to use Firefox.

